# Color problem when posting photos to Facebook



## Scrappycoco (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I have a problem. When i post my photos to Facebook the colors change. I shhot in adobeRGB and then convert to sRGB, but even when shooting in sRGB or even JPEG I have the same problem. 
As I understand that has to do with color management system, because when I look at the photos with a software with CMS like Acdsee the colors are just like they are in Lightroom where I edit the photos, but when I use for example PictureViewer the colors change drasticly and just the same as in any browser.

So, the problem is - how to make all the software (editing, viewing, browsers) render the same colors??? Because I just can't upload the photos that look all blue at Facebook where I have a personal page for my photo activity. 

Here's an example. On the left is how I see the image in Lightroom and Acdsee (whe the CMS is on), on the right is how I see it at Facebook in any browser or in Acdsee (when the CMS is off)


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2013)

Maybe FB has a no zombie/vampire/bloodless face policy? I actually prefer the colors of the uploaded image.


But 'dat shadow/chin...


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 11, 2013)

It sounds like a color space issue.  When you export your images, what color space do you choose?  Browsers are only set up to read sRGB, so if you use AdobeRGB or ProPhotoRGB, you will have problems like this.


----------



## Scrappycoco (Oct 11, 2013)

I use sRGB. And even Acrobat Reader sees everything blue, people become Smurfs


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2013)

Scrappycoco said:


> Here's an example. On the left is how I see the image in Lightroom and Acdsee (whe the CMS is on), on the right is how I see it at Facebook in any browser or in Acdsee (when the CMS is off)




wait, the image you posted suggests the reverse of this.  It looks like acdsee is BLUE and the left image from your browser is warmer.

is it possible you have screwed with your colorspace profile?


----------



## Scrappycoco (Oct 11, 2013)

On the left is Lightroom and on the right is Acdsee (yes, right) but with CMS off. When I turn it on it looks just like in Lightroom, good. And in any browser the image looks like on the right, blueish. And where could I screw up the color profile? I have an sRGB image and I just upload it to Facebook. The same story happens when I put it into a PDF document (to send my portfolio to somebody)


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2013)

Something doesn't compute with your issue. What I am seeing in the images you posted is a color space conflict.
Are you _embedding_ a color profile in your images?

I've never used ACDsee but I would bet CMS stands for something like Color Management System, and you're turning color management on and off..

Web sites, image viewing applications, Raw converters, un-calibrated computer displays, etc will all render your images somewhat differently.


----------



## Scrappycoco (Oct 11, 2013)

ok... to make it simpler.. the normal picture I see in Lightroom. The blue one at Facebook or in a PDF document. What should I do to have them all the same color?? Cuz it's pointless retouching a foto a nd than not being able to post it anywaare since it's super blue on the web


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2013)

Scrappycoco said:


> ok... to make it simpler.. the normal picture I see in Lightroom. The blue one at Facebook or in a PDF document. What should I do to have them all the same color?? Cuz it's pointless retouching a foto a nd than not being able to post it anywaare since it's super blue on the web



I have an easy solution, dont post photos on that **** website Facebook

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrappycoco (Oct 11, 2013)

Dude, have you read what I've writen above??? Facebook, PDF documents, any other apps that dont have color management system. So you suggest just abbandon internet and send my portfolio in printed version to clients? Or spamming post boxes allover the world to promote myself?? pff...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 11, 2013)

Scrappycoco said:


> Dude, have you read what I've writen above??? Facebook, PDF documents, any other apps that dont have color management system. So you suggest just abbandon internet and send my portfolio in printed version to clients? Or spamming post boxes allover the world to promote myself?? pff...



Facebook is rubbish for posting photos 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrappycoco (Oct 11, 2013)

ok, dude, i got it... Promote yourself via local newspapers... Good Luck!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 11, 2013)

Scrappycoco said:


> And where could I screw up the color profile?



your monitor and/or adobe calibration.


----------



## Gavjenks (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah something is not right with your settings somewhere.

Are your images in photoshop or lightroom or whatever set to CMYK mode by accident, perhaps? Even if you shoot in sRGB, it's possible to set up the software to work in CMYK peprhaps unintentionally, which would lead to something like this.

Or similarly, something like a RAW converter might have picked up some default transformation of the color space somehow which is being applied to all of your images as you import them without you realizing it.



I'd try reinstalling whatever software is convenient to reinstall, and for the rest, exhaustively double checking all the color settings you can find, and then trying again.


----------



## Scrappycoco (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't think that it's possible to convert an image in cmyk anywhere in lightroom... And I use only Lightroom. No other software. Once in a while Photoshop but not this time


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2013)

Correct. Lightroom has no CMYK conversion capability.


----------

